# Is Canada Headed Toward Total Tyranny?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This is more than simply unbelievable and it sounds as if it won't be isolated to Canada. 
https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...d-total-lockdown-isolation-camps-for-refusers

Canadians need to prepare.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't think it's too far fetched to think something similar would happen right here, should Kamala get in.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Meh. I dont trust any website with ads that say "Find out how to XYZ with this one simple fix" 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> This is more than simply unbelievable and it sounds as if it won't be isolated to Canada.
> https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...d-total-lockdown-isolation-camps-for-refusers
> 
> Canadians need to prepare.


The place has been ridden with commie turds for as long as I can remember, they breed and that spawn just adds to the pile of dung and more spawn.

Myself I have relatives that live in Toronto, Hamilton and Montreal, the last time I was there I beat the living shit out of one who is a devout commie.

I will not go into what he said about the USA and our military.

There was a warrant out for assault on me at the time, did not fly into country ever after even after it was withdrawn,

use to fly up to Queerbeck and stay at the Chateau Frontenac in Montréal for weekends with my wife, fly up Friday afternoon and back Sunday evening.

I did carry a gun (Walther 380 PPKs) with me at all times, had a perfect hidey hole for it in the plane to get past the customs inspectors at both ends.

They were not as fussy as they are today, just asked a few questions, purpose of visit and if I brought any veggies or fruits in, always said my wife was a fruit.

Not once in 12 years of going there did they ever inspect our baggage, left the suitcases open on the wing for the inspector.

I understand from fusion center intel that a lot of guns and ammo are being smuggled into Canada.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Meh. I dont trust any website with ads that say "Find out how to XYZ with this one simple fix"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Perhaps you are correct. Time will tell.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Meh. I dont trust any website with ads that say "Find out how to XYZ with this one simple fix"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I did a search to see if anyone had reported this. I found nothing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I did a search to see if anyone had reported this. I found nothing.


If a Canadian politician spoke to Hal, would MSM report it?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Scary stuff, if true.

Full debt forgiveness in exchange for zero asset ownership for the rest of your life, and a compulsion to follow a vaccination schedule that will make you one of the "elite" who can ignore lockdowns.
If that doesn't sound like full blown communism, what else could?

Load up those guns, Cana.... oh, wait...
Um...
Lube up those buns Canada!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> If a Canadian politician spoke to Hal, would MSM report it?


No but you can bet someone would have leaked it to others. Major lockdowns and the talk of camps is definitely newsworthy. I remember early on something in the news that they were considering this but it didn't pan out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> No but you can bet someone would have leaked it to others. Major lockdowns and the talk of camps is definitely newsworthy. I remember early on something in the news that they were considering this but it didn't pan out.


I hope you are right.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I hope you are right.


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

While I find this story to be terrifying, I’m tending to doubt it. If this were true I think it would be receiving a lot more attention.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Canadians are extreme socialist by nature. Long as it is free. meaning someone else pays for it they go along with anything. As for the camps long as government sells it right they will fall for it. Not sure it is coming anytime soon. The Canadians that don't go along with it will use the fall back plan. Run to US. Like they do for healthcare they can't get.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My first reaction.. and last reaction is it’s tinfoil hat stuff. 

And i truly hope I’m right because if I’m not then this is horrific.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

America if full of tyrannical Governors, Mayors, Police Chiefs, and Congressmen. America has passed numerous "red flag" laws that are sanctioned and condoned by our current Federal Government. They've banned bump stocks with the stroke of a pen. White folks are literally banned in many places from celebrating their heritage. Cake bakers in various parts of the nation are arrested or sued or forced out of business because they won't bake a cake for a queer. So I'd say that America is quickly approaching tyranny. Another 4 years of Trump may slow it down a bit but *watch out* in 5 years!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://buyandsell.gc.ca/procurement-data/tender-notice/PW-ZL-105-38463

Fang sent me this. Looks like evidence of coming things.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> https://buyandsell.gc.ca/procurement-data/tender-notice/PW-ZL-105-38463
> 
> Fang sent me this. Looks like evidence of coming things.


That's the kind of info I can believe.


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Denton said:


> This is more than simply unbelievable and it sounds as if it won't be isolated to Canada.
> https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...d-total-lockdown-isolation-camps-for-refusers
> 
> Canadians need to prepare.


We are too. We got two fascist pos running for president and the commie media helps them every way they can.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Denton said:


> https://buyandsell.gc.ca/procurement-data/tender-notice/PW-ZL-105-38463
> 
> Fang sent me this. Looks like evidence of coming things.


Reminiscent of the "FEMA Camps" we keep hearing about. From what I gathered from the link it appears that the Canadian government is looking for "third party" concentration camps. Maybe I misread something???


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> Reminiscent of the "FEMA Camps" we keep hearing about. From what I gathered from the link it appears that the Canadian government is looking for "third party" concentration camps. Maybe I misread something???


Maybe the potential detainees should learn Mandarin.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Holy shit.. 

I must admit I thought most of this was tin foil hat but the RFI proves it’s not. Part of me is completely shocked; part of me isn’t.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Population extermination and control to be in compliance with Agenda 21 and the NWO.....


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Murdock67 said:


> We are too. We got two fascist pos running for president and the commie media helps them every way they can.


To clarify, I was referring the Biden and Harris. We all know if they win she'll be in charge.


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

As you can see the govt of canada is looking for interest parties to show intent on building some camps. This is only if the current contractors cannot produce them fast enough, or operate in a certain area.

I personally think this will be a major turning point in Canada. Most people have had enough of this virus, and aren't about to be taken to some camp.

The gun prohibition thing is kind of mute, most of the weapons on the list were already illegal to possess, while some hunting calibers did make this list, there is no official registry to know how many firearms are in circulation. They did limit the ar-15 style of fire arm. Those were already heavily regulated anyways. In a time of crisis I'm sure they would be seized anyways.

Most hunting rifle owners around me will not be turning anything in to the government. They think that they are nuts to even try such a thing.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

huntntrap said:


> As you can see the govt of canada is looking for interest parties to show intent on building some camps. This is only if the current contractors cannot produce them fast enough, or operate in a certain area.
> 
> I personally think this will be a major turning point in Canada. Most people have had enough of this virus, and aren't about to be taken to some camp.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I don't see Canadians being marched off to quarantine camps without a fight. Sure some might but those are the ones you just want out of the line of sight.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Piratesailor said:


> Yeah. I don't see Canadians being marched off to quarantine camps without a fight. Sure some might but those are the ones you just want out of the line of sight.


I thought most Canadians have been under pretty strict gun control. What means to Canadians have to stand against complete tyranny? I'm asking sincerely.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

As was said by huntntrap, many own hunting rifles. 

Canada is number 7 on the list of gun ownership by country. Roughly roughly 36.6 million population and 12.7 million guns (doesn’t break it down by type). That’s somewhere around 34 guns per 100 people. Not as many as the US but a good amount.. enough for any government to take notice. 

I’m a Texan but i have spent time in that beautiful country and know a number of Canadians. They are an independent group as a whole but like the US, liberals are centered in the cities.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> As was said by huntntrap, many own hunting rifles.
> 
> Canada is number 7 on the list of gun ownership by country. Roughly roughly 36.6 million population and 12.7 million guns (doesn't break it down by type). That's somewhere around 34 guns per 100 people. Not as many as the US but a good amount.. enough for any government to take notice.
> 
> I'm a Texan but i have spent time in that beautiful country and know a number of Canadians. *They are an independent group as a whole but like the US, liberals are centered in the cities.*


That's kinda what I figured. Most city folks have no clue what to do other than rely on others.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Canadians are extreme socialist by nature. Long as it is free. meaning someone else pays for it they go along with anything. As for the camps long as government sells it right they will fall for it. Not sure it is coming anytime soon. The Canadians that don't go along with it will use the fall back plan. Run to US. Like they do for healthcare they can't get.


You haven't spent much time in Saskatchewan or Alberta have you? It's basically Texas North here. There was a lot of talk a little while back about people heading to the border and firing a couple shots south over anyone's heads so that the US military would come and invade/liberate us from the East.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> As was said by huntntrap, many own hunting rifles.
> 
> Canada is number 7 on the list of gun ownership by country. Roughly roughly 36.6 million population and 12.7 million guns (doesn't break it down by type). That's somewhere around 34 guns per 100 people. Not as many as the US but a good amount.. enough for any government to take notice.
> 
> I'm a Texan but i have spent time in that beautiful country and know a number of Canadians. They are an independent group as a whole but like the US, liberals are centered in the cities.


We don't have an electoral college so our elections are pretty much decided by Toronto, Montreal, Ottawa, and Vancouver. Last go around not a single liberal was elected in Sask and I think only one NDP member made it in Alberta. It's a pretty vast stretch of the country that is solid blue.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

cdell said:


> We don't have an electoral college so our elections are pretty much decided by Toronto, Montreal, Ottawa, and Vancouver. Last go around not a single liberal was elected in Sask and I think only one NDP member made it in Alberta. It's a pretty vast stretch of the country that is solid blue.


That's what they are trying to do here. Basically it will be NYC, LA, SF, Chicago and Atlanta who will tell the rest of us how to live.

They also want a redo on the Constitution.

If Trump wins, and I do believe he will, ONE of the things I expect is for the west coast to secede. It may not happen right away but I don't think it will take long. THAT will be interesting in and of itself.

I do know that back in maybe 2012, there were a number of states that started preparing for an economic collapse. They started preparing for their own currency and gold reserves. Yeah, it was 2012. Here is one article on it.

https://money.cnn.com/2012/02/03/pf/states_currencies/index.htm


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Canada needs a copy of our Declaration of Independence and Constitution.. 
That gay little prime minister needs to go away. He is just like his Dad, but his Dad wasnt as vocal, he just passed legislation..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Canada needs a copy of our Declaration of Independence and Constitution..
> That gay little prime minister needs to go away. He is just like his Dad, but his Dad wasnt as vocal, he just passed legislation..


They can have ours. We aren't using it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

cdell said:


> You haven't spent much time in Saskatchewan or Alberta have you? It's basically Texas North here. There was a lot of talk a little while back about people heading to the border and firing a couple shots south over anyone's heads so that the US military would come and invade/liberate us from the East.


 I did my time dealing with Canada. 95% socialist period. US has been paying their way a long time with uneven trade and shoring up their fail health care.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Perhaps you are correct. Time will tell.


By then it will be much too late.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> They can have ours. We aren't using it.


I was going to suggest the same thing!


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Canada needs a copy of our Declaration of Independence and Constitution..
> That gay little prime minister needs to go away. He is just like his Dad, but his Dad wasnt as vocal, he just passed legislation..


His publicly declared father sent Canada on a path of destruction that we are still recovering from. His actual father is Fidel Castro. His mother is a known whore, she was in Cuba with Fidel around the time she would have been knocked up with Little Potato and if you look at pictures he looks nothing like Turd 1.0 but very similar to Castro. Look up the pics, I'll let you make your own decision, but it would explain his love for basic dictatorships.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Denton said:


> This is more than simply unbelievable and it sounds as if it won't be isolated to Canada.
> https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...d-total-lockdown-isolation-camps-for-refusers
> 
> Canadians need to prepare.


This story is total crap. Next you are going tell me there are Chinese aka UN troops massing at the US border on Indian reservations. Get better intel. One this is true our PM is a total leftie flake who is bankrupting the country.

Godspeed.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Don't be terrified of things that don't exist. Be terrified of what is going on open your streets and in your local governement. 

Godspeed


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> Canadians are extreme socialist by nature. Long as it is free. meaning someone else pays for it they go along with anything. As for the camps long as government sells it right they will fall for it. Not sure it is coming anytime soon. The Canadians that don't go along with it will use the fall back plan. Run to US. Like they do for healthcare they can't get.


I love this guy. Run to the US? Maybe you can explain to me why the DOD up here is looking for tenders for 36,000 cannisters of tear gas to distribute to varies provinces around the country. Oh let me think maybe it to keep the hoards of northbound refugees back across the border after the try to flee that shit show down south. If you are thinking of fleeing here don't were are all full up with out own problems.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CapitalKane49p said:


> I love this guy. Run to the US? Maybe you can explain to me why the DOD up here is looking for tenders for 36,000 cannisters of tear gas to distribute to varies provinces around the country. Oh let me think maybe it to keep the hoards of northbound refugees back across the border after the try to flee that shit show down south. If you are thinking of fleeing here don't were are all full up with out own problems.


Review the link in post #16 of this thread. 
Yup; we have problems in the States. Some very wealthy people are trying to destroy what's left of the Republic. God-given liberty is their enemy and they are using everything from chaos in big city streets to a plandemic to take away our liberty. That doesn't mean that you are safe in Canada.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Denton said:


> Review the link in post #16 of this thread.
> Yup; we have problems in the States. Some very wealthy people are trying to destroy what's left of the Republic. God-given liberty is their enemy and they are using everything from chaos in big city streets to a plandemic to take away our liberty. That doesn't mean that you are safe in Canada.


The problems both of our countries face are largely funded by the same people. You can't have a communist dictatorship right next door to a capitalist success story, people would notice the difference too quickly and run across the line in either direction. It would be prudent of them to destroy both countries at the same time and install their workers paradise comrade.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

cdell said:


> The problems both of our countries face are largely funded by the same people. You can't have a communist dictatorship right next door to a capitalist success story, people would notice the difference too quickly and run across the line in either direction. It would be prudent of them to destroy both countries at the same time and install their workers paradise comrade.


Actually the UN has stated this is a global initiative. Publicly stated.


----------

